# toro 1132 powershift



## jdtrs27

I am looking at a toro 1132 (11hp, 32") snowblower. I have a 27" john deere right now, but was maybe thinking of trying a toro. I have never had a toro, but I was hoping that maybe this would be better than my MTD manufactured John Deere TRS 27. Sometimes I think it should throw the wet snow better than it does. It seems to throw the fluffy stuff fine. Maybe I just have expectations that are too high! Anyway, I am wanting to know if the toro 1132 powershift is a good move. It has the briggs engine, is that bad or good? It also has the powershift option, is that bad or good? I can buy it for $250, it is a 1994 according to the serial number. I'm sure it's not in perfect condition, but it does start and function. Right now it is at a repair shop and the owener never paid the bill, so the are selling it. This particular repair shop is small, and they deal in ariens equipment. I was thinking $250 was a steal on a blower this size, especially with TORO stamped on it. Looking for all the pros and cons of this model. Thanks!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

well if you lived around here $250 for an 1132 would be a darn good price but i couldn't say if it would throw wet snow any better. i know my signature, just picked up the 826 last spring and the 521 about three weeks ago and haven't had enough snow to use either. toro products have been good and held up for me


----------



## Pythons37

I don't know where you live. I live in NH. My 10 HP Noma with a 27" bucket is too big, most of the time. It did a great job with this Nemo storm, but it's hard to fill the bucket and move the snow very far with less than 6" or so. That's one of the reasons it won't push slush very well. Just too bloody big. I'd keep what you have and get a smaller single stage for the slush and under 6" storms. That's what I'm going to do. 27" is pretty big. These blowers are like boats. The difference between a 27 foot boat and a 30 foot boat is huge. Same with these things.


----------



## nt40lanman

Let me throw this bit of bitterness in here. The 828 Powershift I'm working on now has a "peerless" gear trans instead of the old friction disk style. The trans broke a gear when the chain jumped and now I'm pickled. Also, it has the old B&S style engine and they have discontinued the starter and this engine is a bear to start cold.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

nt40lanman said:


> let me throw this bit of bitterness in here. The 828 powershift i'm working on now has a "peerless" gear trans instead of the old friction disk style. The trans broke a gear when the chain jumped and now i'm pickled. Also, it has the old b&s style engine and they have discontinued the starter and this engine is a bear to start cold.


 johnson hardware in bloomington mn. Has a few


----------

